# My new Columbian



## StewS (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi all! I'm a new Columbian Tegu owner. Just got it last week. Thought I'd share some pics of my baby.














So far it has not shown any signs of aggression. Was wondering when/ roughly what size will they lose the gold/yellow coloration ?


----------



## skippy (Jul 16, 2009)

i think the golds keep their color stew...

good to see you on here BTW :mrgreen:


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome! 

To my understanding Goldens don't lose their colouration. I always wanted to get one but I'm afraid to put any more weight on the floor of my room. 

I currently have a 40 gallon and 20 gallon fish tanks weighing about 650 pounds in total. I also have a 8'x4'x4' cage for my tegu that probably weighs at least 250-300 pounds including the substrate. So as you can see I'm slightly paranoid to add anymore weight to the 900-950 pounds sitting in my room... did I mention my room is on the second floor! :shock: :bolt


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 16, 2009)

i had the same coloration and mine stayed that color just got a little darker


----------



## StewS (Jul 16, 2009)

Kewl! I like the gold- glad to know they keep it! :mrgreen: Thanks for the quick replies guys!


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 6, 2009)

do you have any updates by chance. he is pretty. whered u get him i was thinking myself about getting a gold in the future.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful color I've never seen a tegu that gold


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice columbian, grats!


----------



## StewS (Aug 7, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> do you have any updates by chance. he is pretty. whered u get him i was thinking myself about getting a gold in the future.



I got this guy at the San Francisco Bay Area Tarantula Society Meet at Concord. They had a few reptile vendors there at the meet selling snakes and other stuff.
This is a recent pic taken a few days ago. 









ETA: Taken today


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 7, 2009)

ok well ium nowhere near san fran. lol does anybody know where you could get a nealthy c.c.b gold tegu?


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think anyone has bred Columbians succesfully. So it must be a W.C or Farm raised/import.


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 7, 2009)

baby col. have such a animated look in their face! very cool.( gotta get me another)


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 7, 2009)

StewS welcome to tegu talk.. good lookin teguixin


----------



## whoru (Aug 11, 2009)

thats what my baby looked like when she was little wow how they grow so fast


----------



## repcoop18 (Oct 26, 2009)

hey guys i also just got a new tegu, yesterday i got a columbian tegu it was in the pet store with no uv and it was only fifty.it is pretty cool but i somtimes has ramdom bursts of speed and he opens his mouth somtimes and he is a baby if you all want cheak it out go to youtube and look up my username and it is my newest video also with my new carpet in it 
my username is reptilelova4life


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow dude. Didn't know you were the kid that I heard about who keeps his tegu in the cold @55 bathroom. I don't give a crap if you got lights hanging up for her; there are chemicals, and s**t in there that can make her very sick! Not to mention, you take dumps in there. Would you like living in someone's friggin bathroom??? 

Just saw your videos -- someone aught to put you in a bathroom.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 26, 2009)

Sooo rep coop is the new tegu also in a bathroom? Or did you choose a kitchen sink or the oven?


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 26, 2009)

Seriously....You got a new python and a new tegu and your female is STILL in the bathroom???

IE you don't care enough to spend the time and money to build her an actual enclosure, but you run right out and buy more animals? So sick.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah Meg look at the new Carpet Python's cage....


----------



## kaa (Oct 26, 2009)

Someone find out this kids address and report his A$$


----------



## Crusher08 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yo you live in virginia? I will like drive up there, and get her if you can't take care of her properly.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 26, 2009)

TeguKid80 said:


> Yeah Meg look at the new Carpet Python's cage....


Yup just a matter of time till it warms up and finds out theres no top ROFL. No more carpet python.


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 26, 2009)

repcoop18 said:


> hey guys i also just got a new tegu, yesterday i got a columbian tegu it was in the pet store with no uv and it was only fifty.it is pretty cool but i somtimes has ramdom bursts of speed and he opens his mouth somtimes and he is a baby if you all want cheak it out go to youtube and look up my username and it is my newest video also with my new carpet in it
> my username is reptilelova4life


You also need a heat lamp for carpet pythons not just a heat pad. I was looking at carpet pythons before I got into tegus so I did ALOT of research


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 26, 2009)

Can't take it any more---

Doing a rant video on him. I have 39 subscribers who I would LOVE to check out his channel. Will post this link here as soon as the vid is processed.

Btw, nice Colombian Stew! I'm sure he will be well taken care of and loved.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 26, 2009)

Watch out Rep Coops neighbors some other idiot might find that snake after it escapes into the woods and put it in their kitchen sink or closet! By the way he is definitely not 15 look at the video of him shaving his head.... Maybe 13 and probably younger


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Repcoop! I made a vid just for you :-D

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv5RNqn1TUA" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv5RNqn1TUA</a><!-- m -->


----------



## randy (Oct 27, 2009)

Repcoop
ifu insist on keeping her in the rest room.. or maybe u have made better arangements?
please add a heat pas , super cheap.. and definately some uvb lighting...
the first thing u will notice i think is she will start shaking convulsing.. it is a good wake up call if u see her start doing that.. there is no mistaking she is suffering then.
i doupt you want to hurt her......................................................
..................................................................................................


----------



## randy (Oct 27, 2009)

spelling correction... "heat pad"..... also if ur new snake gets out it may well eat that tegu :/


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 27, 2009)

Knowledge correction Randy, if his new snake gets out it may well be eaten BY the tegu. There is no way a lizard that big would get swallowed by that snake. Also a heat pad alone is not going to do much good. Add a wooden cage, proper UVB, and proper heating from a ceramic bulb or two.


----------



## randy (Oct 27, 2009)

was just rtying help


----------



## Zilch (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't take it the wrong way Randy, we've all tried to talk to this kid and have been completely blown off. He's willing to let his animals die for the sake of proving us wrong. It's kind of a lost cause at this point, and he had no reason to even post about his latest acquisition outside of trolling us for more attention.


----------



## randy (Oct 27, 2009)

is a sad deal for the pets .. i hope he learns at least over time.


----------



## BOOZER (Oct 27, 2009)

kids a douche. as far as the snake eating the tegu, it could definitely be possible!


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think we need more opinions because I definitely disagree that an adult tegu could be overpowered by a soon to be sick carpet python. IMO this would not happen.


----------



## herper9 (Oct 28, 2009)

I would have to agre with tegukid80. Although if the python makes it to adulthood, or even to about 5-6 feet. Which probably won't happen anyways. I would say it would have a good chance. Right now though, you're pitting a sick animal against a soon to be sick animal. I'm guessing death by MBD for the gu, and death by ri for the python.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah I agree with the causes of death but the python will die because it will escape into the woods.... :rant :dead


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 28, 2009)

herper9 said:


> I would have to agre with tegukid80. Although if the python makes it to adulthood, or even to about 5-6 feet. Which probably won't happen anyways. I would say it would have a good chance. Right now though, you're pitting a sick animal against a soon to be sick animal. I'm guessing death by MBD for the gu, and death by ri for the python.


its already 6 feet


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 28, 2009)

But the tegu could still kill it...


----------



## Zilch (Oct 28, 2009)

TeguKid80 said:


> But the tegu could still kill it...


Depends on if we're talking about the poor bathroom dwelling tegu, or his new Columbian who might not be full size


----------



## herper9 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks tanman hadn't seen the video yet. I would say that yes that carpet could kill the gu. Both of them. Now the b and w would definitely have a fighting chance if they went head to head. The golden gu, not a chance. But this is also assuming that the python is even warm enough to go hunting. Though when it does get out that nice "warm" bathroom is just the place it will go.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Oct 28, 2009)

Come on now ya'll bathroom gu obviously is healthy and totally happy in the bathroom sooo I think it would win do to home court advantage... It may be to warm for that carpet python in the bathroom and I don't think carpet pythons like towels as much as tegus. :lol: :crazy


----------

